# Who's your favorite furry youtuber?



## Kiburi (May 23, 2016)

It's all in the title


----------



## Zipline (May 24, 2016)

The Jackoon is pretty funny but will not admit he is a furry unless you ask him.


----------



## MustangLegends (May 25, 2016)

I like watching Pocari Roo, and Wolflumen (Rinn).


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 25, 2016)

Telephone


----------



## ~T.K~ (May 26, 2016)

Pocari Roo and Telephone. Pocari gives great advice to those that are new to the furry fandom and doesn't come off as self righteous.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2016)

This guy!




And Telephone.


----------



## modfox (May 27, 2016)

majira


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 27, 2016)

Majira, no doubts! 

www.youtube.com: Majira Strawberry


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 27, 2016)

Duff


----------



## Tattle (Jun 1, 2016)

i don't completely agree with everything he says, but heyodamo is pretty entertaining with his snark and his... dragon....... ness....


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 2, 2016)

Timber Puppers


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm seriously new to the furry community, so, I can't really favor one yet.

But, I'd say: Majira Strawberry


----------



## x-zombii (Jun 4, 2016)

Definitely The bedfellows www.youtube.com: The Bedfellows


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 4, 2016)

YourMovieSucks, I guess? He's a gay furry who doesn't use his gayness or his furriness as a view-grabbing gimmick *cough* Bedfellows *cough* and actually makes hilarious and informative content you can enjoy outside of community.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 12, 2016)

Pocari roo/ Rainy Caos/ Majira Strawberry/ Vix n draw/ Blü


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 13, 2016)

For me, it has to be Majira  Strawberry and Vix n Dwnq


----------



## SniperCoon2882 (Jun 13, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> YourMovieSucks, I guess? He's a gay furry who doesn't use his gayness or his furriness as a view-grabbing gimmick *cough* Bedfellows *cough* and actually makes hilarious and informative content you can enjoy outside of community.


The YMS about Cool Cat was lovely... The analysis that the character was really on drug trips for some of it really makes sense... and the commentary was gold...

As for mine, I like Camo Rovak and Blu, but I'm liking this YMS guy too


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jun 13, 2016)

FriskyHyena


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 13, 2016)

Only one I know of is Solwolf.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 13, 2016)

Okay  okay. I found one.

Kiba Wolf
I fall in love with the cinematics. Such amaze!


----------



## Zaedrin (Jun 22, 2016)

Tithinian.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jun 22, 2016)

Your Movie Sucks.


----------



## Wither (Jun 22, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Tithinian.


They're a furry..?


----------



## Zaedrin (Jun 22, 2016)

Wither said:


> They're a furry..?



Believe it or not, yes!


----------



## Wither (Jun 22, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Believe it or not, yes!


That's neat. I guess. 
I mean, it changes actually nothing. But cool.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 1, 2016)

YMS just because of his Cool Cat Learns Fair Use vid. It taught me some important sh!t about how Youtube's copyright system (which is still broken) works. That and he's just so f*cking hilarious to watch. Just watch his Beyond: Two Souls playthrough. It's f***ing glorious.

Oh yeah, and Telephone's cool, I guess. I mean, I'd like him more if dragon fursonas weren't overrated in my book.


----------



## Hair_Everywhere (Jul 1, 2016)

That guy that has almost the same name as marijuana


----------



## Falox (Jul 8, 2016)

Solwolf


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 8, 2016)

There's yet to be a furry youtuber aside from that JesterFox game that hasn't made me cringe


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Kijani Lion - largely for his Furball bowling videos that he posts.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

Dashtiger and mangusu


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 21, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> YourMovieSucks, I guess? He's a gay furry who doesn't use his gayness or his furriness as a view-grabbing gimmick *cough* Bedfellows *cough* and actually makes hilarious and informative content you can enjoy outside of community.


I had NO clue he was a furry.... I've learnt something today


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 21, 2016)

But as for me, the first furry youtuber that i got into, was DifFURently, mainly cos it was these guys i came across when i very first started out as a furry. They've been really quiet now which is worrying but i still loved their content


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Zipline said:


> The Jackoon is pretty funny but will not admit he is a furry unless you ask him.


or puts it in his twitter bio


wait nvm
he changed it
it used to be "furfag who hates other furfags. I also make videos."


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

According to keemstar...
Pyrocynical is a furry now I guess?




otherwise
definitely YMS
Jackoon is pretty cool too, but maybe I'm biased cause he follows me on twitter for... some... reason...


----------



## cosmo-cat (Nov 6, 2016)

probably majira strawberry, i think he's pretty funny and i like his sassy attitude. however i like rainy chaos a lot too and vix n dwnq because i feel like they both give a lot of real advice.


----------



## Reyna Malone (Nov 13, 2016)

I like Majira Strawberry, Blü, and Aburguine.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 13, 2016)

Reyna Malone said:


> I like Majira Strawberry, Blü, and Aburguine.


Same. Blu and Majira were thr first furries I discovered on youtube. They are both funny as hell!


----------



## Cepheus (Dec 13, 2016)

Probably a tie between YourMovieSucks and Aberguine. I love the former's film reviews and the latter's Furries in the Media series. It's always interesting to see how people outside the fandom view us, even if it is mostly negative.


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 13, 2016)

YMS and Blü <3 . I really enjoy both. They really do quality content.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 13, 2016)

The one that isn't complete cringe.





















































Fuck, I guess I don't like any of them then.


----------



## Royn (Dec 13, 2016)

Pokari Roo.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> The one that isn't complete cringe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## (Crow) (Dec 14, 2016)

M Donald Trump


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't follow many Furry Youtubers as a lot of Furries are just cringy as fuck.

Kothorix though is good.

Highly recommended to check him out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

I think I could add a line to the song "God" by John Lennon. 
"I don't believe in cringe!" 
In other words, I don't find anything Furry to be cringey. Just my opinion.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 14, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> In other words, I don't find anything Furry to be cringey. Just my opinion.


Are......are you like a sociopath or something???


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 14, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Are......are you like a sociopath or something???


Nope. Just a lowly human who adores Furries.


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 16, 2016)

Well I don't think any of the youtubers I watch are.


----------



## shadow of earth (Mar 23, 2017)

Majira Strawberry is mine to


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 23, 2017)

I do like the stuff on the difFURently channel


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 24, 2017)

Zabu The Sergal! I'm surprised no one else has mentioned him.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Mar 24, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> I'm surprised no one else has mentioned him.


cuz no one likes him


----------



## wolfgirl (Mar 25, 2017)

~T.K~ said:


> Pocari Roo and Telephone. Pocari gives great advice to those that are new to the furry fandom and doesn't come off as self righteous.


I would have to agree with you! I love Pocari Roo and Telephone(also known as Ino777) !


----------



## DusterBluepaw (Mar 27, 2017)

I like kothorix a lot, even though he doesn't have much furry content, he still is one of my faves, another one is rysis, i guess coz hes aussie as am i, and he just doesn't seem to give a fuck and will swear every 10 seconds, like a true aussie should.
People like vix are ok but mainly for the advise on like just furry stuff, honestly i dont see the big deal with majira, seems too kid friendly to me.

This video is my favorate furry made video


----------



## Kothorix (Mar 11, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't follow many Furry Youtubers as a lot of Furries are just cringy as fuck.
> 
> Kothorix though is good.
> 
> Highly recommended to check him out.



Ew ;3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 11, 2018)

Kothorix said:


> Ew ;3


Very eww. :3


----------



## verneder (Mar 11, 2018)

Kothorix said:


> Ew ;3



Just the mention of his name makes me vomit.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 11, 2018)

Kothorix said:


> Ew ;3


God damn I love your cynicism.


----------



## Rochat (Mar 11, 2018)

x-zombii said:


> Definitely The bedfellows www.youtube.com: The Bedfellows


YESSSSSS


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 11, 2018)

Mine is-

_Oh damn nevermind he's in here :x

shhhhhhh_


Also, YouTubers who ignore/dismiss claims of being a furry, but obviously are a furry. Their fanbases are a chaotic mix of furries and normal people which makes it amusing.
Example: Rags


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2018)

That's like asking who your favorite Special Olympics athlete is. The idea that one of these Furry Youtubers could end up representing the fandom on the platform is tantalizing, I'm curious to see how one of these people could compound the already dismal public perception of the Fandom. I've always held a keen interest in watching a dumpster fire, personally.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Rochat said:


> YESSSSSS



Omg their intro video is hilarious


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2018)

I can't say I've ever seen any furry youtubers, oddly. I used to watch the Funday Pawpet Show podcast, when that was a thing, but have never really used you tube for anything aside from music, cartoons, movies and old TV shows. In fact, I don't have any favorite you tubers.

But it can be fun to watch fursuiters and con footage and such; just have never done so with any regularity, to where I'd have any favorites.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 12, 2018)

Check out Kiba Wolf's furry con music video's. They are great!


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 12, 2018)

The fox that has been punched by a strawberry ~Majira~ and the blue 'n green wolf doggo ~Odin~


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 13, 2018)

I have way too many subscriptions. To go through them all to find furtubers would be insane.

I will however list my top 5

Majira Strawberry
Mark's Barks
Culturally F'd
Kero The Wolf
Cyril The Wolf

I would say how many I have exactly but youtube won't show me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 13, 2018)

Dojo Dingo and Corey Coyote


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm honestly surprised no one has mentioned vix n dwnq yet X3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 13, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I'm honestly surprised no one has mentioned vix n dwnq yet X3


Vix is cool


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2018)

I also like boof the bou, he's a cute reindeer.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Mar 13, 2018)

rags i like his commentaries. also jasonafex love the cuckhouse


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 13, 2018)

Why does no one love Damn Dog Games?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 13, 2018)

damn dog games? best furry gaming Chanel there is to date!


----------



## Razorscab (Mar 13, 2018)

-Ace of Hearts Fox
-Pocari Roo
-Rainy Chaos
-Blu the Dragon


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 13, 2018)

I love Blu, he is the Milo of the furry fandom


----------



## RaverMonki (Mar 27, 2018)

Blu the Dragon because he actually seems sane.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (May 1, 2018)

I enjoy 'Duke (the dancing dog)', and his various musical/dancing vids.  I first saw him as 'Oz the Kangaroo', on that VERY amusing 'Sunday Paw' show (that has since ceased... dammit...).
Lots of good ones, tons of,,,, not-so-good ones!
Like cuisine, it's mostly a matter o' taste I suppose!?


----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2018)

I haven't gotten back around to watching her in a while, but Aberguine of Furries in the Media.

Close second is Majira Strawberry


----------



## Starbeak (May 1, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> I haven't gotten back around to watching her in a while, but Aberguine of Furries in the Media.
> 
> Close second is Majira Strawberry





Sadly Aberguine stepped away from making Furries In The Media. But I watched all her videos, they were informative and I enjoyed them. Hope she returns with something new someday.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Ravofox (May 1, 2018)

Starbeak said:


> Sadly Aberguine stepped away from making Furries In The Media. But I watched all her videos, they were informative and I enjoyed them. Hope she returns with something new someday.



Aww, that's a downer. Oh well, I hope she does too


----------



## backpawscratcher (May 5, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> I also like boof the bou, he's a cute reindeer.


I’ve definitely developed a bit of a thing for caribou.  Not just Boof, it seems I’m following a whole bunch of them on Twitter too.  Think Peppercorn, StaggerLee, AzDurr etc.  Although the BN Creations bous are cute as hell there are also other deer that I just want to hug to bits.

What can I say?  I’m obviously getting big time into antlers 

To answer the original question...Artemis Wishfoot.  There’s a certain sanity about the way he looks at things.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 5, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I’ve definitely developed a bit of a thing for caribou.  Not just Boof, it seems I’m following a whole bunch of them on Twitter too.  Think Peppercorn, StaggerLee, AzDurr etc.  Although the BN Creations bous are cute as hell there are also other deer that I just want to hug to bits.
> 
> What can I say?  I’m obviously getting big time into antlers
> 
> To answer the original question...Artemis Wishfoot.  There’s a certain sanity about the way he looks at things.


hello my new buck boi crushes <3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 6, 2018)

The Dishonoured Wolf has a habit of channeling 2 a bit in his videos, but I've found him somewhat entertaining to listen to. Kothorix is similarly alright.

Whilst I can't confirm whether he is a furry or not, Skallagrim seems to at least have some familiarity with the Fandom, if his occasional presence on the BC Furries forum site is any indication. With that said, the focus of his Youtube channel is quite plainly far removed from anything Fandom-related, with only his avatar possibly being tangentially related at best.


----------



## Hopei (May 8, 2018)

I don't pick favs and mine have already been brought up, except imaginatively unimaginative who I don't think has been mentioned, he's got noice anthro and general art guides with sum fun on the side :3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 26, 2018)

I think Two Furry Bros has taken the top list for me, Artemis coming in second. I mean, this is the shit I'm talking about.




 

#ded


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (May 26, 2018)

Woofiss.  He does pretty casual videos which I'm okay with.


----------



## Rochat (May 26, 2018)

Right now my fav. is Dojo Dingo.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 26, 2018)

Nos Hyena


----------



## Kiuby May (May 26, 2018)

I like Majira Strawberry, he is very funny.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 27, 2018)

Nos hyena because he's what made me realize that I'm a furry.


----------



## pandasayori (May 27, 2018)

Artemis Wishfoot is one of my faves to watch. T-LARC is a newfound fave.


----------



## Crimcyan (May 27, 2018)

I don't watch furry YouTuber's so I'll just go with the closest thing to a furry youtuber, Dan from Ninja Sex Party and Game Grumps. Dude has alot of hair


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 27, 2018)

Crimcyan said:


> I don't watch furry YouTuber's so I'll just go with the closest thing to a furry youtuber, Dan from Ninja Sex Party and Game Grumps. Dude has alot of hair


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 27, 2018)

I have none in particular.. I just watch whatever I feel like.


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 19, 2018)

Kothorix. Why not


----------



## Joni (Jun 19, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think Two Furry Bros has taken the top list for me, Artemis coming in second. I mean, this is the shit I'm talking about.
> 
> View attachment 33039
> 
> #ded


Two Furry Bros too. Because of them I'm in the furry fandom.


----------



## Lunaris (Jun 21, 2018)

Joni said:


> Two Furry Bros too. Because of them I'm in the furry fandom.



Hell Yeah, Two Furry Bros :>
Also Boof


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 11, 2018)

I recently discovered Culturally F'd. I love it. I love the idea of a channel about the history of furry and why we do what we do now.


----------



## Rif_Foxworthy (Sep 3, 2018)

Tilt Longtail & DancingDuke


----------



## Asassinator (Sep 3, 2018)

I love watching Rika, Pocari, and Majira.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 3, 2018)

Night mind has a pretty awesome channel.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Sep 3, 2018)

Pocari Roo!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 3, 2018)

•BoofThebou
•Pocari roo
•AdlerTheEagle


----------



## Loffi (Sep 4, 2018)

Zabu The Sergal. I watch most of the other popular channels too, but Zabu is my favorite. He seems pretty laidback and genuine.

I don't know if yourmoviesucksdotorg counts since he doesn't talk about furry stuff often, but I love him. He's my go-to for movie reviews, even before i found out he was a furry. I hate what happened between him and Mark. Loved watching their game reviews.


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 4, 2018)

•ZabuThe Sergal (he literally has a awesome Channel and is always doing what he feels is comfortable with him. From telling stories about conventions to out of fursona where he talks about the struggles that is going on in his life.)
•Aberguine (if you know about furries in the media then you'll definitely know about this YouTuber who talks about the positives and negatives of social media videos when it comes to furries especially when it comes to the fact that there is a lot the negativity going on when it comes to furries in the media. She may not be active right now but I still see her as one of my favorites.)


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 24, 2018)

Ace of Hearts Fox. He's so positive and cute!


----------



## TheRazzDazzler11 (Oct 4, 2018)

I like BetaEtaDelota... I hope I spelled that right.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Oct 4, 2018)

well erm.. .northernlion? but its been a while.... i just liked the binding of isaac and splunky lps..... but thats. it....... im more fun of the completionnist


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 23, 2019)

Zillion ross / imaginitivly unimaginitive
(I'm the only one who put him in)

Coreycoyote / damn dog games

Artemis wishfoot

Chipflake?
And

Betaetadelota


----------



## Queendin (Jul 23, 2019)

I just know Pkrussl


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Sadly,
*No one.*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 23, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Sadly,
> *No one.*


I used to have a few but they've lost my interest and coincidentally all for the same reason, so I'm on the same boat.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

MadKiyo said:


> I used to have a few but they've lost my interest and coincidentally all for the same reason, so I'm on the same boat.


I'm just rarely watching them...


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 23, 2019)

Corey Coyote and DDG and Artemis. They create the most hilarious (Corey) and original (Artemis) content.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't really watch any of them except for when Ace of Hearts Fox does a live music stream sometimes.


----------



## Okami The Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

Crash Azeral hands down!!


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jul 24, 2019)

Oh gosh, I’ve got the list for you
-Boof
(Probably Deer bias, but who knows 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯(The guy has some creative content and seems very confident in what he does/believes. I respect that))
-Ash Coyote
(Amazing talent with camera and film)
Pocari
(Who doesn’t love pocari uwu. She seems really enthusiastic in her videos, and has a lot of useful videos for furs newer to the community)
-Artemis Wishfoot
(So far, His videos I’ve seen seem pretty down to earth and calm to watch)
-Ace of hearts fox
(Very upbeat youtuber, his content can bring a smile to anyone’s face)
-Beta Eta
(Interesting content, has a good sense of humor)
-Adler the eagle
(Love this guy’s artwork/animation style. While having funny stories in his videos, he is able to bring a meaningful message across as well.)

Well, that’s all I can think of for now. I’ll add to the list later on if I think of any more!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 24, 2019)

SPARKY !  AND  ODIN WOLF   AND I HAVE GOT A TOUTUBE  CHANNEL   
www.youtube.com: tjtv


----------



## Baalf (Jul 24, 2019)

Although he doesn't identify as a furry, at least according to one of his videos (so I don't know if he counts), but I still kind of consider Alpha Jay a furry because his mascot is a panda, and a rather adorable one.  He is arguably a Tamer version of Mr Enter , and seems to be more optimistic than a lot of cartoon reviewers are.


----------



## Sealterbloind (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't really know that many furry youtubers, but from those I know I've enjoyed Pocari Roo and BetaEtaDelota the most ^^


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 20, 2019)

Corey Coyote is the only furry YouTuber I really keep up with, so I guess my favourite be him.


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 20, 2019)

I know only Seelmaru.


----------

